# Newark GC - Monday 15th April



## tyke (Apr 5, 2013)

Myself and MadAdey are due to play at my track on Mon 15th April, teeing off around 1430, just wondering if anyone else would like to come along and make it a 4 ball.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice one mate hopefully someone will come along now and make up a nice 4-ball. There must be someone in the area who fancies a game.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2013)

Thought I would bump this and see if we canget anyone who fancies a game at Newark.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 8, 2013)

Decent little track Newark. Enjoyed it when I played last year, mind you I shot 2 over so I would say that if I was not going back to college this week I would have joined you. Well worth  visit for anyone who has not been before


----------



## rosecott (Apr 8, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Thought I would bump this and see if we canget anyone who fancies a game at Newark.
		
Click to expand...

I shouldn't do this at my age as I have a comp the day before and the day after ,then the Friday, then off to Turkey for a golfing week on the Saturday, but, what the hell, if you need someone to make up the numbers, I live just around the corner.


----------



## tyke (Apr 8, 2013)

More than welcome rosecott, welcome aboard, just need one more for a 4 ball now


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2013)

rosecott said:



			I shouldn't do this at my age as I have a comp the day before and the day after ,then the Friday, then off to Turkey for a golfing week on the Saturday, but, what the hell, if you need someone to make up the numbers, I live just around the corner.
		
Click to expand...

Be nice to put a name to a face mate. Fingers crossed we can get one more.


----------



## teegirl (Apr 9, 2013)

It really is on my door step, would have loved to have come along and completed your four ball but have been off for 10 days and have to go back to work on Monday....

The steak pie and chips come highly recommended.....


----------



## rosecott (Apr 9, 2013)

teegirl said:



			It really is on my door step, would have loved to have come along and completed your four ball but have been off for 10 days and have to go back to work on Monday....

The steak pie and chips come highly recommended.....

Click to expand...

You can pull a sickie - you know it makes sense.

Come on, guys and gals, one more to make an epic fourball.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 10, 2013)

teegirl said:



			The steak pie and chips come highly recommended.....

Click to expand...

Not as good as mine  

Also working


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 10, 2013)

teegirl said:



			The steak pie and chips come highly recommended.....

Click to expand...

You should try the Steak and Kidney pudding and chips at my place. I think Fish will come back for another game just for that.


----------



## teegirl (Apr 11, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			You should try the Steak and Kidney pudding and chips at my place. I think Fish will come back for another game just for that.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea for a new forum challenge 

would love to come over and play Spalding again sometime, some of the hardest opening holes I think I've ever played......


----------



## tyke (Apr 12, 2013)

Bump.
Need one more for a 4 ball, Â£17 green fee and i will stand the first round at the bar


----------



## MetalMickie (Apr 12, 2013)

I am a bit rusty having not played for three weeks due to injury but would be delighted to join you folks.


----------



## tyke (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome aboard MM, 4 ball now complete, see you guys there hopefully around 2PM


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 13, 2013)

Sounds like a game now. So what is the handicap situation then? I am off 10


----------



## MetalMickie (Apr 13, 2013)

tyke said:



			Welcome aboard MM, 4 ball now complete, see you guys there hopefully around 2PM

Click to expand...

Thanks. I love it when a plan comes together!

See you there around 2.00.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 13, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Sounds like a game now. So what is the handicap situation then? I am off 10
		
Click to expand...

17 and unlikely to be lower after tomorrow's medal!


----------



## MetalMickie (Apr 13, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Sounds like a game now. So what is the handicap situation then? I am off 10
		
Click to expand...

Embarrassed cough followed by a murmured "18".


----------



## tyke (Apr 13, 2013)

Handicap exactly as signature 17.3


----------



## rosecott (Apr 15, 2013)

A lovely afternoon on an immaculately presented course in perfect weather.

Thanks to Madadey for initiating the mini-meet, to Tyke for hosting and to MetalMickie for just being there. Promise not to mention the matchplay score if no-one mentions my teeshot on the first.

In my first post accepting the invitation, I said I shouldn't really as I had so much golf this week but I forgot I'm playing the Winter Alliance at Radcliffe on Wednesday. So it's golf Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, packing bags Thursday, golf Friday, flying to Turkey Saturday, golf in Turkey Sunday. I shouldn't really be doing this at my age - but it's fun and you meet so many nice people.


----------



## tyke (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks guys for an excellent afternoon, great weather and fantastic company, shame my golf was not very good but hey ho.
Rosecott i wont mention your tee shot on the first if you let me in on the secret of getting topspin on your drives


----------



## rosecott (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd have to kill you if I told you.


----------



## MetalMickie (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks guys; a great afternoon. The course & company were so good I have almost forgotten my golf (if it can be called that).

As I said hopefully we can get together again at Kirby in a couple of months.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 15, 2013)

Very enjoyable day lads, cheers...:thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Did you guys have a magic tatoos contest on the day.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 15, 2013)

tyke said:



			Rosecott i wont mention your tee shot on the first if you let me in on the secret of getting topspin on your drives

Click to expand...

I told you it comes with the seniors membership. You get a guide on how to hit the ball 100 yards through the air and 100 yards along the ground, so you will find out in a couple of years..........


----------



## tyke (Apr 15, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I told you it comes with the seniors membership. You get a guide on how to hit the ball 100 yards through the air and 100 yards along the ground, so you will find out in a couple of years..........

Click to expand...

Thanks for the reminder Adey


----------

